

Show HN: Simplistic game for iOS written in OpenGL ES 2.0 - mactunes

Hi folks,<p>I thought I&#x27;d share my game I&#x27;ve been writing for the last several months. It&#x27;s my first one written in OpenGL ES 2.0 so it&#x27;s very basic, but I still like the outcome. It&#x27;s paid so I added some promo codes at the bottom.<p>The URL for the game is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.til3s.com and the game itself can be found on the App Store at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appstore.com&#x2F;til3stilesin3d.<p>Let me know what you think!<p>PTRFN7TTX4NJ   LK3XY7AAXLWL   ALLTXT3ETRK3
MTMR3NPRA7YM   X9TL9NXWJR4K   RMKAMFPHEAE3
NT7NJA3PFL7J   F3PF7N9J9366   9H4MR6MJEFAP
======
somebehemoth
Good game. I like how the music builds up and colors change as I progress. I
also like that the gesture help cues automatically disappears as you get
going. My only feedback is to make it more obvious that the column of moving
tiles is not interactive.

Thank you

~~~
mactunes
Thanks for the hint. Thinking of how I could achieve that. Thanks for
downloading! :)

